# Need clarity



## Amita Pandey Mathur (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi , I have a small query .. me and my husband Are planning to apply for Canada immigration but our score less than 400 points in CRS for express entry and someone suggested us to go for PNP ( provincial nomination) path and apply for immigration . But where ever I have read it states that you need to have a job offer or you can come as a student then only your application would get invite under PNP. Do we have any such case or people who have got through PNP in any province without a job in hand... specially in Ontario ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There are strict rules regarding coming to Canada as a student then applying to extend your stay after your program ends.


----------



## Amita Pandey Mathur (Mar 14, 2018)

But what we are not planning to study there and just apply for PNP with 390-400 points... would we get invite without job?? Do we have any such case or people who have got through PNP in any province without a job in hand... specially in Ontario ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Amita Pandey Mathur said:


> But what we are not planning to study there and just apply for PNP with 390-400 points... would we get invite without job?? Do we have any such case or people who have got through PNP in any province without a job in hand... specially in Ontario ?


Some states don't need a Job offer to invite,chech Suskatchewan,,they don't need a job offer according to my memory .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Each province operates their PNP program without influence from any other province, so program will vary from province to province, so you'll have to consult each province's program to see what it requires

If the requirements for Ontario are that applicants have a job then all applicants to the Ontario PNP program must have a job, no exceptions.


Also, do not try to get to Ontario by applying for PNP in a different province and then settling in Ontario - i.e. don't apply for PEI PNP, get nominated, come to Canada and settle in Ontario - that is not what the program is for (why should the province of Prince Edward Island spend the time and money on your nomination if you don't intend to live there - it's not fair to those applicants who do want to go to PEI).

If you try to do that and are caught, you could have your visa revoked - it is _very_ easy for the government to track where you have settled based upon information you supply in your day to day life and information that your employer supplies to the government on your behalf (i.e. if you had a PNP from British Columbia but end up filing your taxes in Ontario, the government will know that that's where you are based upon the information that your employer in Ontario supplies to the government and information that the BC government can find out about you as well: they won't have any record of you in various different databases).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JASN2015 said:


> Some states don't need a Job offer to invite,chech Suskatchewan,,they don't need a job offer according to my memory .


There are no _States_ in Canada, only _Provinces_ (thus the name _*Provincial* Nomination Program_)... Australia, India and the United States have states, Canada does not.

The fact still remains that if OP gets a nomination from the province of Saskatchewan, she can't accept it and then settle in Ontario - that's in violation of the PNP program and could lead to her PR visa being revoked.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There are no _States_ in Canada, only _Provinces_ (thus the name _*Provincial* Nomination Program_)... Australia, India and the United States have states, Canada does not.
> 
> The fact still remains that if OP gets a nomination from the province of Saskatchewan, she can't accept it and then settle in Ontario - that's in violation of the PNP program and could lead to her PR visa being revoked.


You mean that they , Saskatchewan,nominate peaple without a job offer to be settled in their province ??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what the province of Saskatchewan require as far as job offers go, in relation to their PNP program - I don't need a PNP or any sort of Canadian visa as I am a Canadian born citizen.

Applicants need to consult the PNP program rules and regulations of the province they wish to settle in to find out what, exactly, is required. Saskatchewan might consider applications from those without a job offer - I don't know.


In OP's case, she appears to wish to go to Ontario but she doesn't have a job offer so she can't qualify for Ontario PNP.

Some people in her situation might try to enter Canada by applying for a nomination from any province that will take them and, once arrived, just settle wherever they choose, completely disregarding the terms of the PNP.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I don't know what the province of Saskatchewan require as far as job offers go, in relation to their PNP program - I don't need a PNP or any sort of Canadian visa as I am a Canadian born citizen.
> 
> Applicants need to consult the PNP program rules and regulations of the province they wish to settle in to find out what, exactly, is required. Saskatchewan might consider applications from those without a job offer - I don't know.
> 
> ...


If someone is nominated by a province, is there any specific duration which applicant should work and live there after arriving. I'm aware in Australia it is 2 years.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JASN2015 said:


> If someone is nominated by a province, is there any specific duration which applicant should work and live there after arriving. I'm aware in Australia it is 2 years.


It is province dependent. As stated previously, applicants should consult the PNP program website of the relevant province for full and concise rules and regulations.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JASN2015 said:


> Some states don't need a Job offer to invite,chech Suskatchewan,,they don't need a job offer according to my memory .



There are no states in Canada.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

colchar said:


> There are no states in Canada.



Very sorry for the using word, STATES,
could you give an answer replacing the word STATES by PROVINCE.??


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JASN2015 said:


> Very sorry for the using word, STATES,
> could you give an answer replacing the word STATES by PROVINCE.??



The question has been answered.


----------

